# Need best LED Tv under Rs 13000/-



## sajeshdude (Apr 2, 2015)

hi

I need the best LED TV in market for price under RS 13000/-

full Hd 
Pc connection
Support all video formats
Good sound quality

and all other great feature...

Give some advice


----------



## $hadow (Apr 2, 2015)

And what size to be precise are you looking for please specify.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 2, 2015)

Fill this:
*www.digit.in/forum/tvs-monitors/185969-questionnaire-tv-monitor-purchase-queries.html


----------

